# Magic Detail • BMW M135i • CQuartz Finest New Car Detail !!



## Magic Detail (Jul 25, 2010)

Hello all,

Welcome to another Magic Detail write-up. This car belongs to one of our members here on DW :thumb: after some discussion it was decided that the car be treated to an all CarPro affair, to be finished with Finest and topped off with Reload! Also included was an alloy wheel refurb, which is another one of our many services available 



On arrival;









So I started with the engine bay to get that done and out of the way to come back and finish off later.. the paintwork and wheels were then dealt with in the usual way - snow foamed, two bucket wash, de-ironised, tar removed and clayed..









Once everything was dried off, the car was brought indoors and given 2x Eraser wipedowns to ensure any remaining protection (none was evident during washing) had been fully removed, then it was time for Finest 



These next two shots were taken 1hr after application, to show the ultimate gloss and also the clarity and metalflake pop this super-sealant displays!





With all of my Finest treatments it is a stipulation I keep the car indoors overnight and I do not release them until 24hrs after the coating has been applied - this is to ensure I can spot any potential defects (never had any yet!!) with the coating, and to give it as long as reasonably possible without the car getting wet. So the following morning I took delivery of my freshly refurbished wheel;












Once the wheel was refitted it was time to apply all the finishing touches - the interior was treated to CarPro Fabric & Leather, glass with Flyby30, and all plastics and alloys with DLUX. Tyres were dressed with Mitchell & King tyre dressing. I hope you enjoy the finished shots :thumb:



















Thanks for looking!! All comments and questions are welcome! Please don't forget to follow my work on Facebook too, as not everything makes it onto here, and that is my main source of media for deals and offers!! :wave:


----------



## Michael_McL (Aug 25, 2011)

Great job!


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Looks great:thumb:


----------



## StamGreek (Oct 11, 2012)

very nice...from my fav colours..and lovely flakes


----------



## TMP (Mar 20, 2011)

This is my fav pic










Thanks again Matt, car is still looking great with almost 2 weeks driving, just needs a snow foam at the weekend! :thumb:


----------



## Blackroc (Dec 10, 2012)

I'm sure I've seen this car somewhere before....... Lol

Looking awesome boys


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Stunning did you Use DLUX on Black Grill and honeycomb bottom grills? And is the DLUX on engine plastic , my new motor is same colour due soon , loving it


----------



## quattrogmbh (May 15, 2007)

Nice flake pop.

Shame there were no pictures of the application with you in all the required PPE 

Or are the pictures of application classified to protecting unsuspecting amateurs? ;-)


----------



## Magic Detail (Jul 25, 2010)

The safety goggles, respirator, surgical gloves and one piece NASA suit doesn't make for good viewing I can assure you. :lol: 

DLUX on all plastics, from the honeycomb grille (which is so time consuming!), headlights, to the engine cover  interior was also treated to Fabric & Leather. Complete CarPro protection. 

Thanks for the comments guys.


----------



## SystemClenz (Oct 31, 2008)

Great work mate, looks stunning :thumb:


----------



## sprocketser (Aug 4, 2012)

Great job mate , I like this car !


----------



## TopSport+ (Jul 22, 2012)

lovely car!


----------



## Magic Detail (Jul 25, 2010)

Thank you for your kind comments.

Don't forget to follow me on Facebook for a 'first look' at all of my work and daily goings on @ Magic Detail


----------



## V3nom (Oct 31, 2012)

WoW! That is amazing! What a fantastic colour. Nice one, Matt!


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

Fine job,tasty motor


----------



## Richard. (May 3, 2011)

Beautiful machine.


----------



## cypukas (Aug 24, 2012)

Nice car


----------



## fuzzy (Feb 21, 2008)

Pretty sure I drove past this car at the weekend. Was looking lush in the sunshine.


----------



## B&B Autostyle (Apr 4, 2010)

Lovely. I thought these looked odd when they came out but as with all BMs they grow on you.

Top notch work.


----------



## Magic Detail (Jul 25, 2010)

Thanks alot guys  

I used to love the shape before this, but then having spent a day in close quarters with this one it's hard to choose between one of these or a 1M! 

Infact I detailed a 1M at the end of last year, I may stick that write up on next week if I get time!


----------



## Derek Mc (Jun 27, 2006)

Awesome job, the flake popping is awesome 
I love Estoril blue on these


----------

